# How to get the most out of Creatine (IMPORTANT)



## feinburgrl (Jun 13, 2011)

Here is a video on youtube about how to get the most out of Creatine. It's a must watch if your taking creatine.






YouTube Video


----------



## troubador (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone have an explanation as to why it needs to be dissolved? More specifically, why won't the creatine solubilize in the digestive tract?


----------



## x~factor (Jun 13, 2011)

Why don't companies come up with Creatine in liquid form then?

Edit: Just read this...



> Myth:
> Creatine Works Better In A Liquid Form.
> 
> Truth:
> In fact, in liquid form, you may not even be getting creatine, but creatinine, a by-product of creatine breakdown. Creatine, in powder form, is extremely stable. When exposed to an acidic environment or moisture for a long time, creatine will begin to break down into worthless creatinine. The citric and phosphoric acids found in many liquid creatines, which are used to preserve the shelf life of these products, actually helps break creatine down. So as a rule of thumb, if you're going to make a creatine shake, drink it by the end of the day.


----------



## minimal (Jun 13, 2011)

i dont know how true this is.. im sure most of creatine will dissolve with hot juicy stomach acid and jizz


----------



## x~factor (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm starting to think that Will Brink is full of shit. Making something out of nothing.



... but that's just me.


----------



## MDR (Jun 13, 2011)

Using a shaker or a blender helps to mix the Creatine quite a bit.  Also, if there is any residue in the bottom of the shaker or glass, you need to mix it better and give it a bit longer to dissolve.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jun 13, 2011)

What are the temps he used? He doesn't have a thermometer? How fast does it dissolve in body temperature water? Where is creatine absorbed? If it's in the small intestine, does it remain there long enough to be absorbed? "Guys that know creatine...", aww cmon, where's the SCIENCE, Will?

If I said that creatine takes 6 minutes to dissolve in 95 degree (F) water, would that render your argument here totally moot?


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 13, 2011)

MDR said:


> Using a shaker or a blender helps to mix the Creatine quite a bit.  Also, if there is any residue in the bottom of the shaker or glass, you need to mix it better and give it a bit longer to dissolve.


thats what I always do


----------



## Ace5high (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh Please I eat my Creatine Dry


----------



## girpy (Jun 15, 2011)

Ace5high said:


> Oh Please I eat my Creatine Dry


same, normally just toss a scoop in my mouth then chug some water to wash it down, wondering if I have been wasting my creatine now though....


----------



## Will Brink (Jul 7, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Why don't companies come up with Creatine in liquid form then?
> .



Because it's not stable that's why. If you are using warm water and micronized creatine, it dissolves easily. For people who get stomach upset, non responders (approx 30% of users) they may get better responses from fully dissolving. It's not a black/white issue. 

Clearly, some of the creatine not dissolved in the glass will be made soluble and absorbed, but it's well established in human digestion that compounds with poor solubility are often poorly absorbed. It's also going to be dose dependent (large amounts of CM are more likely to not get solubalized and absorbed, causing stomach issues, etc) while smaller amounts, less so. 

If one has gotten good response from not fully dissolving, don't sweat it, but it's my opinion that fully dissolving optimizes absorption, reduces waste, may improve effects in non responders, and will reduce stomach discomfort in those who experience it with creatine.

It's also going to be individual. Back when loading was all the rage, some got killer cramps, the runs, and a bloated stomach from those mega doses, some had no issues. 

I plan to follow up on this topic some more in the near future when I get a chance. Have been having an ongoing conversation with several researchers working with very high doses (4og per day!) with people who have Huntington's disease and others


----------



## Will Brink (Jul 7, 2011)

minimal said:


> i dont know how true this is.. im sure most of creatine will dissolve with hot juicy stomach acid and jizz



Do you understand the concept of solubility, especially as it pertains to digestion and absorption?

The stomach is not just some sack of acid where stuff is dumped and absorbed, it's a VERY complex process. Somethings are absorbed via active transport or passive diffusion or facilitated diffusion or phagocytosis/Pinocytosis to name the major routes as they pass through the Stomach, Duodenum, Jejunum, Ileum and Colon.

And that's the ultra simple version.

 Not everything you dump down your gullet gets magically absorbed 'cause you ate it.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 7, 2011)

Will Brink said:


> Stomach, *Duodenum, Jejunum, Ileum* and Colon.



You made these up didn't you?


----------



## Will Brink (Jul 7, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> You made these up didn't you?



Damn, how did you guess?!


----------



## ecot3c inside (Jul 7, 2011)

what about a creatine pill? I have a whole bottle from gnc, good? or bad?


----------



## Will Brink (Jul 7, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> what about a creatine pill? I have a whole bottle from gnc, good? or bad?



Looking at the vid and above comments, what would *you* conclude? My opinion is, less then optimal way to take creatine,


----------



## ecot3c inside (Jul 7, 2011)

Will Brink said:


> Looking at the vid and above comments, what would *you* conclude? My opinion is, less then optimal way to take creatine,



if there was such thing as a stupid question I guess I asked it.. gotcha, fully dissolved creatine to get the most otherwise your wasting creatine and having stomach problems, right? gotcha.


----------



## jguevara (Jul 8, 2011)

creatine works, THAT IS ALL...


----------

